
How the Chinese Government Works to Censor Debate in Western Democracies - denzil_correa
https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=636299830
======
Waterluvian
I think part of it is that standing up to Chinese bullying needs to be done
collectively and with understanding that it benefits the long term. The
problem is that corporate decisionmakers aren't all that worried about the
long term costs of giving in to the Chinese ransom demands because they won't
be around to deal with the costs.

~~~
hkai
We can't even stand up to bullying from our own academic circles and
activists.

------
carapace
To me what legitimacy the CCP has stems from its ability to maintain stability
and foster human happiness. I would argue that the attempt to _control
history_ is wrong from a moral framework, but the Communists are unlikely to
care, eh? So, from the viewpoint of _realpolitik_ then, they either _must_
control history _globally_ or risk radicalizing any Chinese citizen who e.g.
goes on vacation outside the CCP's reality bubble. So we have an inevitable
clash of fundamental values.

 _It 's war._

In fact, it's WWIII. Control freaks vs. stability freaks.

